# Shell Nitro Released



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just had email from shell. Looks like Nitro ia coming put the pumps now!

http://www.shell.co.uk/gbr/products.../fuels/vpower/what-is-v-power-nitro-plus.html


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Saw this at my local station, will be filling the beast up with it later


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone know if this is still E5 or the new proposed E10?

Hopefully still E5, as my car runs loads better on V-Power than any other petrol i have tried.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

so if the special "friction" thing is up 25%... does that mean there is actually less petrol, therefore it will be cheaper?!??!

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Filled up today with it, doubt I'll tell any difference in performance though.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ how much extra was it over "normal" petrol, and did you notice what the octane rating was????

:thumb:


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

It's RON100 I think


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a diesel :lol:

Same price as V-Power though. I think I paid 150.9p/l


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

100 RON could be interesting though.... 

:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I only use V Power anyway so i'll be using it.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> 100 RON could be interesting though....
> 
> :thumb:


I'm not sure 'every' car will benefit from it, although it is 'only' 2 ron above the 98, I do know that my car doesn't like the 99 RON available at Tesco and it puts the light on in the car occasionally, so I only use Shell or Sainsbury SUL, does this article mean that the 98RON product is being withdrawn?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I will certainly give it a try.

The 335i does like premium fuels so I will see if this is any improvement.

Is Nitro a replacement for V-power or another alternative?+


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Avanti said:


> I'm not sure 'every' car will benefit from it, although it is 'only' 2 ron above the 98, I do know that my car doesn't like the 99 RON available at Tesco and it puts the light on in the car occasionally, so I only use Shell or Sainsbury SUL, does this article mean that the 98RON product is being withdrawn?


Super unleaded is only 2-3RON above normal unleaded fuel in the UK and it makes a lot of difference in some cars.

A lot of the of Japanese import cars are designed to run on 100-101RON fuel.

I'm of the opinion that only bigger engines and forced induction cars seem to benefit of higher octanes through my experience.

I've always considered V-Power to be the current best with Tesco second but I've never tried Sainsbury's petrol before.

My car doesn't like BP ultimate though.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I will certainly give the diesel a go, but I tend too from time to time to place some millers in the tank when I tank the car up to increase the strength of the fuel; I'm sure the car will need a few tankfuls to notice the difference in the long run; I'm expecting the engine to be smoother through the rev range and slight power gains, if not I'm going back to Normal diesel; I'm not to sure if all this is marketing hype or there is something to be gained.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

So its pretty much going to be the same as Tesco 99 then just a higher ethanol content with a few additives.

The normal stuff V-Power Nitro+ would still appear to be 99 ron with the racing version being 102 ron.

Expect people will stiff rush out to buy it then claim its given them an extra 10hp :lol:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Super unleaded is only 2-3RON above normal unleaded fuel in the UK and it makes a lot of difference in some cars.
> 
> A lot of the of Japanese import cars are designed to run on 100-101RON fuel.
> 
> ...


My supra is mapped for 100 ron, so Tesco is the closest I can get, with a bit of home made octane booster takes it just over.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

In my understanding Higher octane doesn't necessarily mean more power though does it? Just means the fuel can run at higher temperature so you engine can be run harder without the risk of 'debt'


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

ive read that it takes a couple of tank fulls of higher octane petrol for the ECU to adjust to it

so you may not feel/see any improvement straight away


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I will certainly give it a try.
> 
> The 335i does like premium fuels so I will see if this is any improvement.
> 
> Is Nitro a replacement for V-power or another alternative?+


It looked like a replacement. There were no normal V-power pumps this morning where I filled up.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

My S5 p****s over most things on the road anyway so performance gains don't bother me i just find V-Power gives more mpg and is better for my engine,that's why i roll with it.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I notice a difference with V-power (or I think I do anyway lol) but my local shell garage always have those 'not in use' guards over the vpower pump (shell wsm).

Really really annoying! They've also got a hand car wash there that has a sign out front saying 'the best in town' lol. Definitely not true! 

Edit: Sorry not sure why I put that tbh but there we go...


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

BoostJunky86 said:


> In my understanding Higher octane doesn't necessarily mean more power though does it? Just means the fuel can run at higher temperature so you engine can be run harder without the risk of 'debt'


correct 

Japanese cars are mapped for 100ron due to their climate which is usually quite humid.

on mapped cars with higher octane fuels with standalone ecu's you can run more ignition advance and more boost due to the fuel being more stable with the higher cylinder temps.

Less prone to pre detonation or det at higher temps.

So for a road going, stock car on a stock ecu you will see little or no difference.

tbh half the fuel seems to fly out the back of mine on fire anyway. :devil:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Super unleaded is only 2-3RON above normal unleaded fuel in the UK and it makes a lot of difference in some cars.
> 
> A lot of the of Japanese import cars are designed to run on 100-101RON fuel.
> 
> ...


I noticed on the filler cap on my car that it shows 98RON with 95 in brackets, so now I feel it is designed to run on 98RON but will accept 95. I know not every car will benefit from higher octane fuel.
Those that perhaps feel that their cars run better (I am one of them) may find that their cars are designed for the higher octane but will accept lower octane fuels, so it's not just simply a case of more is better.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Avanti said:


> I noticed on the filler cap on my car that it shows 98RON with 95 in brackets, so now I feel it is designed to run on 98RON but will accept 95. I know not every car will benefit from higher octane fuel.
> Those that perhaps feel that their cars run better (I am one of them) may find that their cars are designed for the higher octane but will accept lower octane fuels, so it's not just simply a case of more is better.


Without doubt.

Some cars will benefit many won't.

I'm not liking the ethanol content though


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> My S5 pisses over most things on the road anyway so performance gains don't bother me i just find V-Power gives more mpg and is better for my engine,that's why i roll with it.


You're awesome :thumb:


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

I leave this thread for an hour and it turns into a v power is a con, how much mpg you get


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would not say it a con, some will see the benefit some will not; from 
For example, when you place a high octane premium fuel in a 1.2 litre car you will not see the benefit, but place it a in a subaru impreza you will see better gains straight away or a supra that is tuned to over 500 bhp for example, high powered turbo cars see the most benefit from these fuels; but you need to place the fuel number of times so the car's ecu can adjust from the fuel intervals; when you place high octane fuel you stick to it to get the maximum benefits and timing.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> I would not say it a con, some will see the benefit some will not;
> For example, when you place a high octane premium fuel in a 1.2 litre car you will not see the benefit, but place it a in a subaru impreza you will see better gains straight away or a supra that is tuned to over 500 bhp for example, high powered turbo cars see the most benefit from these fuels; but you need to place the fuel number of times so the car's ecu can adjust from the fuel intervals; when you place high octane fuel you stick to it to get the maximum benefits and timing.


I see the benefit in a 1.6 I get a extra 15-20% mpg. I get normally 290-300 miles to a tank, with vpower I get 340/360. I tend to drive more spirited well with vpower. Don't know why. Will wait to see what nitro is like.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Fiesta-125 said:


> I see the benefit in a 1.6 I get a extra 15-20% mpg. I get normally 290-300 miles to a tank, with vpower I get 340/360. I tend to drive more spirited well with vpower. Don't know why. Will wait to see what nitro is like.


That is a big jump from the MPG there, which I could gain that much 
I have tried alot of fuels in my car and the only one that gives me extra mpg is BP Ultimate, only by 15 to 20 miles extra, nothing more but the power is the same as well so stick with shell, esso and texoco in mine.
Although when I place the millers additive in the tank the car does behave more smoother through the rev range, but the mpg is the same as before.
What I normally do is place some additives in the tank from time to time and give the car a good solid blast out on the open road, a long journey for 2 to 3 hours and I find this decokes some of the carbon out.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Fiesta-125 said:


> I leave this thread for an hour and it turns into a v power is a con, how much mpg you get and how big is your Dick contest


As mentioned not every car will benefit from it.



Trip tdi said:


> I would not say it a con, some will see the benefit some will not; not to sure where you are getting the Dick contest from
> For example, when you place a high octane premium fuel in a 1.2 litre car you will not see the benefit, but place it a in a subaru impreza you will see better gains straight away or a supra that is tuned to over 500 bhp for example, high powered turbo cars see the most benefit from these fuels; but you need to place the fuel number of times so the car's ecu can adjust from the fuel intervals; when you place high octane fuel you stick to it to get the maximum benefits and timing.


My car is not 500bhp but yes your example should clarify to the poster above. The benefits are not quite night and day, but less gear changing or need to thrash the car is noticiable where the vehicle will benefit from the fuel. 2 or 3 mpg maybe evident around town but the offset is the fuel costs more anyway.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I would argue that every car will benefit from using better fuel... even if it's only for their better "cleaning" properties...

It's not all about MPG and suuuuper doooper power ya know! 


:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Personally I only use V-Power or Ultimate as I'm hoping it may look after the engine better than cheap fuels, but I'll probably never know if it really works. I do consistently get 3 or 4mpg more, but overall it probably works out a bit more expensive.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Mine pops more on super so for that reason, it's well worth the extra £2 or so


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Turkleton said:


> Mine pops more on super so for that reason, it's well worth the extra £2 or so


<troll>

Is that good?

</troll>


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Sounds cool


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> Is that good?


Lol, probably not, but it does sound cool when you lift off the throttle and it pops and burbles :thumb:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

In all fairness, it's like that from factory so can't harm it too much, just sounds awesome and it is actually better on fuel with it, and I prefer seeing a higher mpg than a slightly less expensive petrol reciept


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

I do find it is a little smoother too.


----------



## *rob* (Apr 7, 2012)

I find mine smoother on v power, and it does seem to pick up a little better, so I'll be running a few tanks of this new stuff through and see how it feels


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

This probably explains why they recently changed the price difference between unleaded to super at Shell garages to 8p (previously 7p). Wonder what Esso have up their sleeves as theirs went up from 6p to 10p per litre difference :doublesho

I'm back to using Momentum 99, still only 5p difference between that and regulator unleaded and I see next to nothing between that and V-Power.

I refused to pay the higher price difference as the increased production cost of super unleaded isn't justified with a 5p difference, and anything above that is just typical oil company greed. Yes, we're all getting screwed anyway but you've just got to rage against the machine sometimes...


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I would argue that every car will benefit from using better fuel... even if it's only for their better "cleaning" properties...
> 
> It's not all about MPG and suuuuper doooper power ya know!


Totally agree and so convinced I`ve even used it in the wifes 1.0 Corsa from new :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Shell info
http://shell.isebox.net/shell-v-power-nitro-uk-launch/shell-v-power-nitro-uk-launch/

Password is Shell


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Oo I want some for the big 6.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Not read through the thread but its just a rebrand with some daft marketing spiel to fool the idiots.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I bet it is the same as the original V power, just pure 100% hard core marketing hype, can we all notice the extra 2 RON; end of the day it's all in the mind set


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Been doing same drive for the last 2 months day in day out. Have been keeping a close eye on economy and also got the car remapped 2 weeks ago (after 7 years of ownership yeeey ) and that made a difference when not booting it (and a hell of a difference when flooring it, like 20mpg, but fun). Also using V-Power Diesel the whole time, up until last night when I put £20 in and at the pump realised they had changed V-Power.

Am I the only one who didn't get a marketing e-mail from Shell? 

Anyway, the numbers. Same 48 mile drive every morning and night for 2 months. These are only for the same journey I do twice a day 5/6 days a week not other trips. Only measured from the trip display. Numbers averaged over the morning and evening runs for fairness and no downhill skewing of numbers. Still need to do this evening's run to average UP the day's figure (Evening is always higher than morning).

Standard with V-power = 51.7mpg
Remapped (128-182) with V-Power = 55.3mpg
Remapped with V-Power Nitro = 59.2mpg

Now that to me says one of two things. Either £20 worth of Nitro has done what about £4000 of normal V-Power (and 2 treatments of BG244) could not and cleaned the injectors and inlets, oooooor.... something else has just randomly joined the mix at exactly the same time of using Nitro. Like the nice weather 

I'll report back when I've got more numbers, and once the system has been fully run through with Nitro as there was still 4/5 litres of normal v-power in there when I put the Nitro in.

Edit - Evening run got 60.2 so I'll call that an average of 59.7 over 96 miles. Just filled up the tank with it. Will do a week's figures the week after next, doing motorway miles and on a training course next week so the numbers won't work


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> I would not say it a con, some will see the benefit some will not; from
> For example, when you place a high octane premium fuel in a 1.2 litre car you will not see the benefit, but place it a in a subaru impreza you will see better gains straight away or a supra that is tuned to over 500 bhp for example, high powered turbo cars see the most benefit from these fuels; but you need to place the fuel number of times so the car's ecu can adjust from the fuel intervals; when you place high octane fuel you stick to it to get the maximum benefits and timing.


I disagree - I have a little 1.25 57 plate Fiesta and it runs better on V Power with much improved mpg. It pays for itself in the extra mile per tank versus cost around town and is about 15-20% better on mpg on long runs easily paying for itself and more so why not use it


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

It's definetly doing something.I drive from london to esher,surrey everyday to work,with a fair bit of sitting in traffic and i get more mpg in my daily driver,and it's alot smoother drive.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Filled up the 205 this morning. 

I've not got a fuel computer to tell what average I have. 

So I rest the trip. . 

Normally get 250 miles out of a full tank until the light comes on. I'll see what happens.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree on the smoother running with V power. I normally always fill up with V power, but when I got in the car the other day, I found out SWMBO had been shopping and left an indicated 4 miles left in the tank. Had to fill up at the local Sainsbury's with standard unleaded and I've noticed that the pick up isn't as smooth as it normally is.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Was a bit doubtful at first if it was just a rebranded gimmick of the 'old' V-Power, anyway full tanked my car with it last week (unleaded.)

Haven't really noticed any great improvement/effect on the performance of the car (yet) but the consumption/mpg is verrrry good.

Driving round town I was getting around 41-44mpg as opposed to 32-34mpg with Morrisons unleaded.

After a drive on the motorway I was averaging around 50-55mpg (unleaded remember!) crusing at 65mph with cruise control on! Got around 470miles to a full tank as opposed to 440 with Morrisons fuel.

Anyone else tried this yet & if so did you find any diffference in performance & consumption?


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I always use v power in the impreza, I filled up with the new nitro stuff and I have to say the car feels smoother and I've also got a nice little pop on gear changes when giving it a little bit of the loud pedal, I've never had that with v power


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Driving round town I was getting around 41-44mpg as opposed to 32-34mpg with Morrisons unleaded.
> 
> After a drive on the motorway I was averaging around 50-55mpg (unleaded remember!) crusing at 65mph with cruise control on! Got around 470miles to a full tank as opposed to 440 with Morrisons fuel.


What cc engine?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

G.P said:


> What cc engine?


1.4 TSI (122 bhp).


----------



## jonnyboyctr (Nov 7, 2012)

Tryed some in my civic type r and it realy didnt like it, vtec change up was slugish. Didnt realy notice any extra mpg. Put a tank of sainsburys cheap stuff and the car felt much better. Was a bit surprised at this?
Maybe its better suited to turbos or larger displacement engines?


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

jonnyboyctr said:


> Tryed some in my civic type r and it realy didnt like it, vtec change up was slugish. Didnt realy notice any extra mpg. Put a tank of sainsburys cheap stuff and the car felt much better. Was a bit surprised at this?
> Maybe its better suited to turbos or larger displacement engines?


too much methanol content perhaps? Sometime mine struggles on certain brands of fuel.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried he diesel version of nitro at all, keen to know some findings on here if possible.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

well I've ran my tank dry of "normal" super unleaded and for the long run home we'll see if the super dooper nitro does anything... got a shell station right next to my hotel.. 

almost as if I had planned it.... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Has anyone tried he diesel version of nitro at all, keen to know some findings on here if possible.


I've put some nitro diesel in the C30, I've always run it on a combo of normal shell diesel with a couple of tanks of normal V-Power diesel every few fill ups. So far on Nitro it feels exactly the same as it did on normal V-Power diesel which means it runs a bit smoother, it picks slightly faster and pulls better when in the torque band, there also isn't as much soot from the exhaust under acceleration. So far it's also slightly up on MPG, so far I've done a 90 mile combination of motorway, a-roads and a little bit of town driving, it's currently on 52 MPG where as on regular diesel it normally get around 49-50.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> well I've ran my tank dry of "normal" super unleaded and for the long run home we'll see if the super dooper nitro does anything... got a shell station right next to my hotel..
> 
> almost as if I had planned it.... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Well, how did Mr Businessman get on with the Shell fill up?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I've put some nitro diesel in the C30, I've always run it on a combo of normal shell diesel with a couple of tanks of normal V-Power diesel every few fill ups. So far on Nitro it feels exactly the same as it did on normal V-Power diesel which means it runs a bit smoother, it picks slightly faster and pulls better when in the torque band, there also isn't as much soot from the exhaust under acceleration. So far it's also slightly up on MPG, so far I've done a 90 mile combination of motorway, a-roads and a little bit of town driving, it's currently on 52 MPG where as on regular diesel it normally get around 49-50.


Thank you for helping me here :thumb:
I'll try the new nitro soon on mine, I have tried the normal v power in the past, and must admit it was kicking out less soot from the exhaust, but what I do is always place some millers eco max in mine, boosts the fuel higher and works great; I'll try the millers with the nitro on the next fill up and see if the old girl likes it even more, I hit 52 to 53 mpg as well


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Well, how did Mr Businessman get on with the Shell fill up?


it's tomorrow I'm going home... 

don't worry, I'll report back....

:thumb:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> super dooper nitro


At the moment you may have a mix of v power and the nitro, depends on how low the garage let there tanks drop and through put...


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

All of our cars are run on V-Power, partly because they are all recommended to run 97RON+, secondly we have a Shell within 60 seconds drive and thirdly because we don't do the kind of mileage where we'd save a great deal going for the cheaper fuels. 

Put it in my 172 already but not enough for it to go through the system, probably won't notice a huge difference though.


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

In the cold spell a couple weeks ago my mini really didn't get on with the higher octane v power and was misfiring and running quite rough. It seems to like standard unleaded, when its cold, strange.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Well, how did Mr Businessman get on with the Shell fill up?


Well the results are in:

Did I notice the car running better: nope

Did my MPG improve: yes

Was it worth the extra money: nope

MPG on super: 21.96

MPG on nitro: 22.42

Extra cost to fill the tank: £12

I've stuck another tank in just to see if it does anything.... As coming back up the road does use more petrol, and I did get caught up in a 'big saloon' showdown for a few miles... Hahahaha 

:thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Is it still 8p more than regular unleaded? It was always 7p until lately, and Esso Supreme is now 10p more! I read that they can't justify a 5p difference in actual cost of making the super, so just another example of greed in the fuel industry :wall:

I've been using a few different super unleaded fuels and have just gone back to Tesco Momentum. So little difference between any of them but Momentum and V-Power (not tried Nitro yet) seem to be the best I've tried. The Momentum is a fair bit cheaper too (around 2p less at Tesco for regular unleaded and then only 5p more per litre vs Shell's 8p last time I went).


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Alex_225 said:


> All of our cars are run on V-Power, partly because they are all recommended to run 97RON+, secondly we have a Shell within 60 seconds drive and thirdly because we don't do the kind of mileage where we'd save a great deal going for the cheaper fuels.
> 
> Put it in my 172 already but not enough for it to go through the system, probably won't notice a huge difference though.


This is exactly the same for me. For the limited mileage I do it costs me sod all extra to use v power.


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Got a gti turbo 180bhp and have always just filled with the regular tesco 95 RON petrol, get ~21mpg on average. I think I'll try a couple of tanks of Shell Nitro and see if I notice a difference in performamce and mpg.

The skeptipal part of me is saying that if there is a noticable increase in mpg, surely Shell would have done testing and it would be advertising the increased mpg all over their marketing ads with the results from their tests. But I am willing to give it a try and see if I get any mpg differences


----------



## A4Lad (Apr 15, 2012)

Why not just add octaine booster ?


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Sooo has anyone else tried V-Power Nitro+?

I'm waiting for my tank of regular to run down in my 325i then I'll try some of the Nitro me thinks


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

millns84 said:


> Is it still 8p more than regular unleaded? It was always 7p until lately, and Esso Supreme is now 10p more! I read that they can't justify a 5p difference in actual cost of making the super, so just another example of greed in the fuel industry :wall:
> 
> I've been using a few different super unleaded fuels and have just gone back to Tesco Momentum. So little difference between any of them but Momentum and V-Power (not tried Nitro yet) seem to be the best I've tried. The Momentum is a fair bit cheaper too (around 2p less at Tesco for regular unleaded and then only 5p more per litre vs Shell's 8p last time I went).


Why is it greed?

The vast majority of the cost of fuel is tax. About 80p from the £1.35 is tax.

Remember the effort, skill and danger to get oil from the bottom of the sea.

Does 55p sound expensive for a litre when Coca Cola usually costs the same and squeezing some oranges is about 2x as much as petrol even with the excessive tax on petrol.

As for that 10p extra per litre, that is your choice.

Coca Cola may be expensive compared against the supermarket own brand but most people are still happy to pay 5x more for a better product.

I've no idea why the oil industry is always singled out for criticism when there is far more basic fluids that cost far more and are delivered with far less skill, effort or cost.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Kerr said:


> Why is it greed?
> 
> The vast majority of the cost of fuel is tax. About 80p from the £1.35 is tax.
> 
> ...


Good call. I think printer ink cartridges are the best comparison for pure and utter rip off

As for me I just put a shot of 2-ehn in my diese when filling up, makes the engine smoother, quieter and improves the mpg a bit better to:driver:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Why is it greed?
> 
> The vast majority of the cost of fuel is tax. About 80p from the £1.35 is tax.
> 
> ...


The extra cost of producing the super unleaded doesn't justify a 5p per litre increase, let alone anything above this. IIRC it should "cost" 2p per litre more to produce if they weren't seeking extra profit from the super.

Super isn't taxed any differently so any increase in the difference between regular and super will simply line the oil companies pockets. Increasing the difference between regular and super unleaded is therefore going to increase profits, and is therefore greed.

I'm aware of the amount of tax we're paying; it's ridiculous. But when was the last time fuel duty was increased and what were fuel prices then? I believe it was 2010, and the price of petrol was around £1.15. So isn't any increase since then also greed?

You raise a valid point re. Coca Cola etc. Another huge company only concerned with lining its own pockets at everyone's expense.

I'd suggest that oil companies are singled out because their greed is what causes the most damage to people's everyday funds (and beyond). Not only in the amount of fuel people need to get around, but also by increasing the cost of everyday goods etc as logistics companies involved need to recoup their increased costs from whom they are supplying.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

millns84 said:


> The extra cost of producing the super unleaded doesn't justify a 5p per litre increase, let alone anything above this. IIRC it should "cost" 2p per litre more to produce if they weren't seeking extra profit from the super.
> 
> Super isn't taxed any differently so any increase in the difference between regular and super will simply line the oil companies pockets. Increasing the difference between regular and super unleaded is therefore going to increase profits, and is therefore greed.
> 
> ...


If a company makes a good product everyone buys it and it is successful.

It wasn't so long ago Apple was the most valuable company in the world and lots of people were willing to queue for days to pay premium money for the product.

People could buy a £100 phone that could do 95% of what the iphone could.

I used Coca Cola as an example but you accuse them of greed as well.

Do you buy Asda smart price food or normal/premium food?

Do you wear branded clothes or not?

It maybe does only cost a few pennies for the additives and detergents to be added to the petrol, but where does a company ever sell something at cost?

The cost to manufacture something and what you pay in the shops is vastly different.

It wouldn't be a company for long if they were making zero profit on something they have obviously spent time, money and effort developing.

Every company is out to line their own pockets.

That said, even if the difference was only a few pence, remember this is subject to VAT. The duty will remain the same.

Ask the Japanese guys who need an octane boost how much the good additives use.

Some of them are really expensive.

So they provide a product that many people get the benefit, such as better consumption, smoother car and helps clean deposits.

There would be no need for normal unleaded if the costs was just 2p. Most people wouldn't bother.

7-8p a litre for me and it's purely the buyers choice.

Although fuel duty hasn't risen as much as the overall price of petrol you have to take into account that oil is harder to come by now as well.

Drilling now has to take place in more extreme locations that are harder to drill and reward with less oil.

This is pushing the cost up to the oil companies to which they will obviously have to pass on.

At 55p per litre for petrol it still isn't bad when you see all what goes on.

My 50ml toothpaste cost me £2.50, £4 for 500ml of shampoo, Apple juice £1.50 for 900ml and £35 for 700ml of Whisky tonight.

It's hard with the price but the amount of oil money that goes to good things(me) helps justify things a bit more.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

As for Nitro I've run through quite a few tanks now.

I can't say my consumption has improved over V-Power and I can't notice any difference in how smooth the car is generally.

I have noticed that the first cold start of the day the car seems to take just a fraction of a second longer to fire up.

There has also been a rare and minor cough which is really odd.

I must say though the car has been flying of late. Feeling really good and responsive.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Do you buy Asda smart price food or normal/premium food?


Some Smart Price, mainly Asda's own as I'm not fond of horse meat.



Kerr said:


> Do you wear branded clothes or not?


I have a branded coat, otherwise no.



Kerr said:


> It maybe does only cost a few pennies for the additives and detergents to be added to the petrol, but where does a company ever sell something at cost?
> 
> The cost to manufacture something and what you pay in the shops is vastly different.
> 
> It wouldn't be a company for long if they were making zero profit on something they have obviously spent time, money and effort developing.


V-Power is refined to be 99RON, no special additives to give it the RON rating. Shell already use cleaning and friction modifying additives in their regular unleaded anyway. Similar story with other branded fuels except I believe the 97RON super unleaded offered by Esso etc get their RON rating from the additives.

I'm not asking them to sell it at cost, they make a killing on regular unleaded in any event. The extra cost is 2p per litre which includes R&D costs. I pay 5p per litre more for Momentum. Esso increased their price difference from 6p to 10p - 40% increase in profit for nothing, no R&D into Supreme since 2004 when it was launched.



Kerr said:


> Every company is out to line their own pockets


So we agree then?



Kerr said:


> So they provide a product that many people get the benefit, such as better consumption, smoother car and helps clean deposits.
> 
> There would be no need for normal unleaded if the costs was just 2p. Most people wouldn't bother.


It would be a great idea to replace all unleaded with super. Everyone would get the benefit of the superior fuel and the oil companies would still be making a killing. Question is, why won't they do this?



Kerr said:


> Although fuel duty hasn't risen as much as the overall price of petrol you have to take into account that oil is harder to come by now as well.
> 
> Drilling now has to take place in more extreme locations that are harder to drill and reward with less oil.
> 
> This is pushing the cost up to the oil companies to which they will obviously have to pass on.


If the "cost" is significantly increased by this, why are their profit margins increasing?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not sure that all the oil companies profits are up. 

We never achieved our bonus for failing to make our targets last year even though it was our busiest year I've seen in my 16 years with an oil service company. The growth wasn't good enough but manufacturing levels were unprecedented. 

Well run companies should be aiming to increase profits year on year. That's what good businesses do. 

As I said before oil companies are always singled out when every company operates in the same fashion and usually with higher profit margins for the product they provide.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I have tried the shell nitro fuel in my car, and at first hand I did not notice any difference but 40 miles after a long drive the engine woke up on performance, I have to admit I am feeling the benefits alot on performance and acceleration the car loves it, much better and sharper throttle response and torque, although the mpg is the same but the performance of the car has come back, really brought a smile on my face yesterday, I'll sticking with shell nitro from now on I'm sure a good few tankfuls will see the benefit even more, was 10 p over the original fuel price.
Yesterday when I drove the car, the torque was instant and the front tyres had alot of torque steer, really has brought a smile to my face, it was quick off the mark.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I've only got a 1.4T petrol engine but it definitely feels better when I use a super unleaded fuel.

However I did try Nitro and it doesn't perform any better than Sainsbury's own Super Unleaded and is a lot more expensive. 

I do not get any more MPG from using a premium fuel but the car feels slower and more hesitant using normal 95 RON.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've gone through a couple of tanks now and my butt dyno says an improvement over the old vpower.

Mine seems to take a couple of tanks to get used to changes, with the exhaust and rather sensitive o2 sensors, a change in petrol seems a bit lumpy at times until it gets used to it.

Had this going from Vpower to Vpower Nitro too, but it has settled down now. 

Definitely feels smoother and more responsive, especially changing down to 1st gear and planting the foot back down again.

Can't comment on the fuel economy yet as last few tanks have included some longer motorway or country driving, rather than the usual town driving i do, so any more miles to the tank i'm currently seeing are down to driving style rather than petrol. Weather has been a bit warmer too, so tend to get better miles anyway.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Got to say, I've had a few tanks in the S8 now, and I think it's running smoother and better.....the pickup feels a bit sharper..

Fuel economy is still rubbish though...but, what can you expect... :wall::wall: :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Cossie seems to like it!! I will now be using that instead of momentum!!


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

+1 nitro for 1.4tsi leon 

More smiles and miles


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Just put some in my E46 325i, I only put in about £35 worth so not a full tank so its still mixed in with a bit of 95 RON Unleaded (Shell again).

The Shell station I used the exit is situated right by a busy round about exit so when you sense a gap you do need to "boot it" so to speak, I dutifully did so and the car was noticeably much more urgent coming out, enough to actually make notice thats for sure!

Too early to tell about MPG but definitely more smiles so far


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

It would be interesting to see how much of this stuff shell actually sells and just how long it sits in the storage tanks before to all goes. High octane fuel will 'go off' very quickly. Shell was the supplier of the race fuel I was using last year in the race bikes and they recommended that if you map the bike to run on it fresh you should not use the remainder of the fuel at a meeting more than 10-14 days later as it would have gone off enough to cause the bikes to not run as cleanly as they would on fresh stuff.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Quite tempted to try this TBH, but just got a 10p off voucher for Tesco and the Panda runs just as sweetly on Momentum as it did on the old V-Power.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been fuelling up my brand new RCZ with this (this is my second RCZ). Filled up 4 times now and apart from the first fill, up all have been Nitro. There is a very noticeable difference in performance. Definitely more eager to accelerate and pull away quickly when required. MPG however shows no noticeable improvement. Actually none !

I will continue to use I though as the car does see to like it 👍


----------



## Mike vas (Mar 28, 2012)

I purchased our bmw 330d in November. We were given it with a full tank of regular diesel. 
Going from an Evo to a bmw it seemed ok nothing wow factor performance wise.
As soon it was due a refil I took a trip to shell and filled up with v power diesel. It wasn't till after using half the tank when I noticed slight improvement. I.e more torque and slightly more responsive. The most noticeable thing I noticed after a few tank fills of the v power diesel was that the fumes from the exhaust didn't choke me if I was standing at the rear of the car, no black smoke either. 
So I stuck to v power since. It was only 3 weeks ago I got the email from shell regarding the new fuel. I thought time to refil. So off I went full tank of the new stuff and same again. About half a tank left and car seems a lot better than it was when running v power. Throttle response was instant and feels like the car wants to keep going. It seems like the engine feels free to move etc. 
I say a big thumbs up to shell. I know I got a diesel but it doesn't feel like it any more.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Since I confirmed the power has increased on my car, this thread has taken up a good positive note that others are finding the extra power and smoother throttle response on theirs :thumb:, but MPG still the same; done something right for once on here


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mike vas said:


> I purchased our bmw 330d in November. We were given it with a full tank of regular diesel.
> Going from an Evo to a bmw it seemed ok nothing wow factor performance wise.
> As soon it was due a refil I took a trip to shell and filled up with v power diesel. It wasn't till after using half the tank when I noticed slight improvement. I.e more torque and slightly more responsive. The most noticeable thing I noticed after a few tank fills of the v power diesel was that the fumes from the exhaust didn't choke me if I was standing at the rear of the car, no black smoke either.
> So I stuck to v power since. It was only 3 weeks ago I got the email from shell regarding the new fuel. I thought time to refil. So off I went full tank of the new stuff and same again. About half a tank left and car seems a lot better than it was when running v power. Throttle response was instant and feels like the car wants to keep going. It seems like the engine feels free to move etc.
> I say a big thumbs up to shell. I know I got a diesel but it doesn't feel like it any more.


Try millers ecomax double shot with the shell nitro on your next tankful, you will notice the car has better pull plus will smoke alot less as well, alot sharper throttle response and slight better mpg gain, 2 to 3 mpg for the safe side :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I want some Nitro for the Spec B but there's no Shell pumps here


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ross said:


> I want some Nitro for the Spec B but there's no Shell pumps here


Drive down my friend and fill with Nitro, best way, where there is not a source there is always a way of getting round it then you are sorted :thumb:


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

I plan to sue Shell for misleading me ... the petrol contains no Nitro ....:lol:

It's the same as selling Lasagne with Horse, no beef within


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Gawd the trip on the boat would be about £200 each way which is 12 hours,and I would love to try a track day so afew hundred more just on petrol (she's a thirsty girl) but saying that it would be great fun.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ross said:


> Gawd the trip on the boat would be about £200 each way which is 12 hours,and I would love to try a track day so afew hundred more just on petrol (she's a thirsty girl) but saying that it would be great fun.


Well if need a holiday partner plus driver I'm your man Ross :thumb: I'm up for it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ha I am thinking about a driving holiday,The legacy is one hell of a good cruiser but its even better in the twistys.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ross said:


> Ha I am thinking about a driving holiday,The legacy is one hell of a good cruiser but its even better in the twistys.


Just take me on the B roads then, twister the better for me, I do like a adventure


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

B roads suits me too


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Resurrected because people get touchy when opening new threads where there have been previously existing similar threads.

Anyway, with Shell V-Power Nitro + is it generally assumed that the more tanks you fill up with (providing it is consecutively) the more benefits you will gain from it i.e. better fuel consumption, cleaner injectors etc?

Thanks in advanced. :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Resurrected because people get touchy when opening new threads where there have been previously existing similar threads.
> 
> Anyway, with Shell V-Power Nitro + is it generally assumed that the more tanks you fill up with (providing it is consecutively) the more benefits you will gain from it i.e. better fuel consumption, cleaner injectors etc?
> 
> Thanks in advanced. :thumb:


Yes. This is what I have experienced from swapping to it from Morrissons fuel.

As the detergent additives work, it will take a while for them to do their thing and then an accumulative effect happens.

I'm convinced now I've seen the results first hand.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

No it has nothing to do with the more you fill it the cleaner stuff gets.

Your ECU will adapt to the higher octane fuel, Which will take a few tanks for it to fully adjust.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks chaps.


----------

